# Night beach fishing



## waffler (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys! 

New to the site but have come here a lot to read and see what is going on out on the water since the birth of my son I don't fish like I use to but I am raising a lifetime fishing buddy as soon as the wife lets me take him in the boat. So me and some friends from work want to do a all night shark fishing trip on the beach and I have a few questions. Can you have a fire on any public beaches in south east ga I was thinking of going out to Mc Queens to do this seems like the best place. but the guys im with might want to closer to there trucks and any advice about what the best bait for big sharks is would be great thanks for the help!


----------

